# Whining Maltese



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello, our Malt named Happy is whining a lot. She's about 5 years old and was a rescue from the pound. We've had her about a year and she's doing well, but she whines quite a bit. She's primarily attached to me, and I don't mind the whining too much, but it's driving my girlfriend nuts. Happy whines when she wants to be petted or picked up mostly, so I usually pet her or pick her up; but this isn't always convenient. I've tried saying No, saying SHHHHH! everything, but she still whines. Sorry about the long post.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwww and her name is Happy who whines. Have you taken her to the vet, to make sure there's nothing going on with her physically? Has she always whined since you got her? I'm sorry that it drives your girlfriend nuts, but maybe if she could help you get to the root cause of the whining, then it wouldn't drive her nuts so much.

These special ones have ways of telling us things. It could just be she wants to be with you, but I find it uncommon that it's constant. I really would have a vet check her out first, just to make sure and then you can take it from there.

In the meantime, maybe your girlfriend could also start bonding with her.

It wouldn't annoy me the whining, but it would cause me concern the way you described.

I am sure there are others that will come on here and give you wonderful advice.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. She doesn't whine all the time, mostly when she wants to be petted or picked up. I usually oblige. I may have to be a little more strict with her, but I'm a softy when it comes to these dogs. Fairly certain it isn't a health issue. She's eating and pottying well and has plenty of energy.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Maltese Fan said:


> Thanks for the reply. She doesn't whine all the time, mostly when she wants to be petted or picked up. I usually oblige. I may have to be a little more strict with her, but I'm a softy when it comes to these dogs. Fairly certain it isn't a health issue. She's eating and pottying well and has plenty of energy.


 
Awwww she sounds like a sweetheart and so do you. My Leo will whine for me to pick him up, and if I able to, I do. There are times when I work from home, where I can't have him on my lap, and he will whine, and it does break your heart, but I just let him know Mommy has to work, and then he will go to his special bed and wait for me.

The whining to be with you, I know, is so hard, and the pleading eyes that go with it. 

I'm sorry, I thought she was whining all the time.

If your girlfriend is a major part of your life, I would have her interact with your baby more. I don't know why it would get on her nerves  (sorry)
But if she formed a bond with her as well, that may help.

You don't really have to get strict with her, but just let her know, that now is not a good time, and refrain from picking her up. She knows if she whines, sweet Daddy will pick her up, so of course she would continue this.

As long as there are no health issues, it's just a matter of her wanting to be with you, but there are times you will be unable to always pick her up.
After awhile, she will understand. They follow your lead.

You sound like a very loving malt daddy, and that is so special. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She sounds like my Lady. Lady isn't much of a barker unless I don't get her not so subtle whining hints.

At almost 15, she has actually started whining in bed when it's close to suppertime. I guess she's hoping I'll serve her in bed!


----------

